# Question for the Violinists



## ClassicalGuitarist

I am a big fan of Paganini and was wondering what's the most technically difficult Caprice out of the 24 Caprices?


----------



## Monpuo

People say that number 24 is he most difficult, because it's mixing almost all possible different techniques (double stops, harmonics, presto, cantabile, spicatto, different bow jumps...), but also at the same time, it's not so difficult, since you can rest, and not play all the time one technique. Sometimes it's more demanding to play a full caprice of double stops.


----------



## ClassicalGuitarist

Anyone. I am sure we have some Violinists that can play the 24 Caprices on this forum.


----------



## senza sordino

Sorry, not me. These are beyond my ability. A quick google search directed me to a Wikipedia page, that said #24 is the most difficult. I know it as the most familiar.


----------

